# My husband wants bees...



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

...and I would like to enable him but know nothing about beekeeping. :viking: So I ask you: where do you buy your bee stuff? Are there any books you recommend? What do you, personally consider essential equipment? Advice for a newbie? Thanks, I don't even know where to start.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

lot of good info here. a very popular book is called "beekeeping for dummies".


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There is a lot of good information right here on this site. Start with the sticky post above advice for a new bee keeper.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/53438-advice-new-beekeeper.html

books.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/516229-good-bee-keeping-book.html

Then in the upper right hand corner use the search function to find the many post about bee keeping books, bee supply companies , and all the other answers to questions you may have.
That should get you off to a good start.

 Al


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks guys! Lots of good reading to do.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

You may also look and see if there is a local bee club close by. A bee club will most likely have some beginner class or maybe a mentoring program. Even if they don't you will make new bee friends that can be called on to help out when you get stumped. 

I have found almost all of the bee supply places to be great at customers service. Dadant, Mann lake, Miller, Brushy Mountain, Blue Sky, Better Bee I've ordered from all of them and have always been happy.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

You and your husband should both study beekeeping as much as you can and start up next Spring (new hives are usually started early, like April-May) armed with a ton of reading and youtube watching behind you or bee club meetings. I studied for a whole winter A LOT and Still had my hands full figuring everything out my first year with a hive. It's great fun though once you get used to the new equipment and how to keep them healthy and all.This is year 2 for me and new things keep happening but I'm feeling lots more comfortable than my first year. I loved my first year but had numerous after-the-fact "oh-oh,now what?" experiences. ound:
I went from thinking I'd just have one hive to loving having 3 already! For the right type of people it's really a rewarding and fascinating addition to the homestead or backyard.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

That is indeed the plan - my hints at a bee hive for Christmas and bees as an early birthday present (his birthday is late May) have been well received, so that is probably what we'll do.  Mark wants to take care of thousands of bees and build houses for them, and I want to process honey and wax into delightful useful things, we are the perfect combo! :hobbyhors


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bee keeping equipment makes the perfect Christmas present. A hive tool and capping scratcher is a less costly gift for those less affluent. While the hive bodys are good for those flush with cash. 

Remember to start looking for a bee supplier of honey bees in January of Feb. Many places sell out by March.

 Al


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree, first contact your cooperative extension office. They will know beekeeper's , your local inspector and and local beekeeper's who sell bees and / or equipment. Find a club and join. Buy the Beekeeping for Dummy book. I use it as a reference book and I have been keeping for 15yrs. 

Please don't order everything you see in the catalogs! I made the mistake , have tons of things i don't use.. Invest in good equipment and order it in winter, put it together,paint itt .. Then find the prefect spot and put your stand there and watch how the wind, sun, shade changes thru the days.. order your bees early and have everything ready when they arrive. Enjoy...


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

We buy our supplies from Mann Lake. You'll need hive bodies of course. We keep 2 brood boxes and 2-3 supers per hive. You'll also need a bee suit (esp a hood with veil and gloves), a smoker, hive tools and a queen excluder for each hive. We've only had bees for a few years and are still learning. If there is a bee keeper association in your area I recommend joining up and going to meetings. We do not have one local to us.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't forget to order bees early. December or Early January for a delivery in April or May. Don't wait until spring time to place the order.


----------

